# TNT HD gone again for NFL



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I am so fed up with D* and this attitutde that they can just pull channels for the NFL. TNT is gone again until 5pm.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

Get used to it, it will happen the entire rest of the season.


----------



## tBfree (Jan 11, 2003)

TNT HD is such a waste with its stretched programing they should lose it all together. But I do feel for you if there was something you wanted to watch.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

gquiring said:


> I am so fed up with D* and this attitutde that they can just pull channels for the NFL. TNT is gone again until 5pm.


------------
Call up D*...many have gotten a break on their bill, especially if you pay for the H/D pack.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

tBfree said:


> TNT HD is such a waste with its stretched programing they should lose it all together. But I do feel for you if there was something you wanted to watch.


I never understand when people say this only because there is a lot of programming that is in high-definition on TNT HD. Sure, the stretched stuff sucks, but what about the high def stuff?


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

great opportunity to take the kids somewhere, go for a bike ride, spend time with the wife....


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

I called D* just to see what they would say. I had some lame CR on the line that said "Well, D* wants customers to buy NFL Sunday Ticket so they turn off TNTHD, you know what I mean?" I told him I didn't know what he meant. After going back and forth about it, I asked for retention. He sent me to tech support. I got to retention and she told me it was an agreement that TNT had with D* and it was their (TNT) fault. I asked her why I was not notified and she said it was because it wasn't D*'s fault. She pointed out to me that I had TNTHD all week long and this only happens on Sundays up until sometime in December. I told her I worked all week long and the weekend is when I watch TV, especially the HD. She could care less. The customer service at D* sure has deteriorated lately. I actually do watch TNTHD, stretched stuff and the real HD.


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

fjwagner said:


> great opportunity to take the kids somewhere, go for a bike ride, spend time with the wife....


The kids have left home, I'm a double amputee and the wife's dead. I like watching TNTHD.


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

moonman said:


> ------------
> Call up D*...many have gotten a break on their bill, especially if you pay for the H/D pack.


Retention wouldn't give me a break.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

ESPNHD and ESPN2HD are hardly ever in HD! They should take those down unless there is HD content.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

At least DirecTV seems to have found a way to turn off a HD channel and not mess up all the season passes on that channel.


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

Just a suggestion......channel 245 + FULL mode on your TV. Instant TNT version of HD! At least that's they way they'd surely present the tired selection of movies scheduled to air this afternoon. 

Are we really missing out on anything by not getting to see a 480p stretched version of the 130th airing of A Walk to Remember?


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

Oh well. I enjoyed my HD NFL games!!!


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I actually called a few weeks ago and was given Showtime for 3 months. I did not ask for it, did not get upset, but inquired about what was going on. Explained I did not like football (white lie there) and she volunteered the Showtime. I had a nice CSR.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I called D* a few weeks ago and got the piss on the customer routine. First they denied it, 2nd person said it was my Tivo and then changed the story to only today and finally he reminded me that I agreed to this in their contract. Considering I have been with them 11 years now I doubt that contract I signed back then mentioned this BS. Then retention had no clue... and gave me a one time $10 credit (big deal).

They clearly do have a theme, if you don't buy into the sport packages you are NOT an important customer. So my $116 a month is not enough for them. I can't wait for FIOS, it will be my opportunity to dump them. I find it amazing how this company over the past 3 years has morphed itself into a cable company like mentality - poor customer service and lousy picture quality. I do my best now to tell friends and co-workers to not switch to them.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like another example of bad CSR training on D* side. I just finished reading an article on tvpredictions.com where one person complained and is getting a $10 credit for the rest of the year because of TNTHD being off the air. Another person called and got a $5 credit for the next three months because of the issue. You would think that given the number of people that are complaining about this their would be a standard script that the CSR's should be following to address this issue. But it is pretty obvious that they aren't and it is being left up to the individual CSR's.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Why can't they pull a few of the extra PPV channels to get the bandwidth? The PPVs are spread across several channels, just reduce that.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Why can't they pull a few of the extra PPV channels to get the bandwidth? The PPVs are spread across several channels, just reduce that.


I believe they do pull a bulk of the PPV channels, in addition to the MIX channels, and ACTIVE content channel. As well as they don't push software updates during the time period.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> I believe they do pull a bulk of the PPV channels, in addition to the MIX channels, and ACTIVE content channel. As well as they don't push software updates during the time period.


Has anyone noticed if they take the porn channels down? I am just curious since these are probably big money makers for them too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yawn.

Plus, it is not just as easy as "take these channels down."

The HD channels are on a different satellite with fewer transponders. They can't collect a small amount of bandwidth from two other birds and magically move it to the NFL HD bird. It is more complicated than that. Not to mention they would have to take down more stations of SD to get one HD channel.

I am just constantly amazed at anyone getting upset over TNT-HD going down for a few hours. It is all reruns and non-HD HD (except when it is Nascar or NBA and D* is protecting that stuff).


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'll give you the different satellite argument, but they could still drop more channels from 101 and use the bandwidth there for a CONUS HD feed. For example, sat 101 TP 3 has 12 PPV channels along with two HD NFL channels, See http://www.widemovies.com/dtvtransponders.html 
Now obviously I don't know whether the PPVs are active. And, TP5 has similar channel assignments.

I will also take this opportunity to state that it is just plain stupid that DirecTV has to deliver up to 1500 HD channels (210 DMAs worth). Not to mention the SD versions.


----------



## stealthmagik (Jun 20, 2006)

Guys, 

Don't you find it funny that after D* secured his network he now pisses all over us. When there was a hack for D* service he was oftley nice to his paying customers. And now with the Hack gone why are pricing going up? I thought the hack was the cause of the price hike? At this time there is no known hack so D* thinks his **** Don't stink and dumps on us because for the most part our options are limited. I myself still like D* for the Tivo service and 2 channel recording capablitys. I just wanted to put my 2 cents in about this matter.


----------



## bluesman64 (Jan 25, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I am just constantly amazed at anyone getting upset over TNT-HD going down for a few hours. It is all reruns and non-HD HD (except when it is Nascar or NBA and D* is protecting that stuff).


I agree - stop whining about TNT "HD" being down for one day a week for 17 weeks. IF TNT really has something you can't miss (gosh - who knows when they might run L&O again?) make do on SD. D*, E* and cable all have bandwidth issues and are investing $ as fast as possible to address the issue. In the meantime, I would think we can all make do with with access to TNT HD 95%+ of the year.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

bluesman64 said:


> I agree - stop whining about TNT "HD" being down for one day a week for 17 weeks. IF TNT really has something you can't miss (gosh - who knows when they might run L&O again?) make do on SD. D*, E* and cable all have bandwidth issues and are investing $ as fast as possible to address the issue. In the meantime, I would think we can all make do with with access to TNT HD 95%+ of the year.


err no, if something is paid for on a monthly re-occurring charge for access to it 7x24x365, it had best be available during the time period or refunds be made for non-deliver of service. It is not like it is down because of technical difficulties, it is down because the company taking the monthly subscription decided to take it down. If you subscribed to the showtime/hbo/etc and they pulled the service for that I suspect you would be upset also. I don;t pay for 95 percent access, I pay for 100 percent access


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

bluesman64 said:


> I agree - stop whining about TNT "HD" being down for one day a week for 17 weeks. IF TNT really has something you can't miss (gosh - who knows when they might run L&O again?) make do on SD. D*, E* and cable all have bandwidth issues and are investing $ as fast as possible to address the issue. In the meantime, I would think we can all make do with with access to TNT HD 95%+ of the year.


Great suggestion, except I would suggest we make the football folks "make do with SD" instead.

Gee, doesn't seem like such a good plan now does it? Both groups are paying for HD, and both should get it *all* the time, not some of the time. DirecTV should just move TNT-HD and any other HD channels they short change to Total Choice and not charge extra for them. *Then* folks wouldn't have anything to complain about.


----------



## bluesman64 (Jan 25, 2005)

sjberra said:


> err no, if something is paid for on a monthly re-occurring charge for access to it 7x24x365, it had best be available during the time period or refunds be made for non-deliver of service. It is not like it is down because of technical difficulties, it is down because the company taking the monthly subscription decided to take it down. If you subscribed to the showtime/hbo/etc and they pulled the service for that I suspect you would be upset also. I don;t pay for 95 percent access, I pay for 100 percent access


I do subscribe to the HD package and am not upset that TNT HD is unavailable for a few hours 17 Sundays out of the year. I understand the bandwidth limitations that D* is dealing with. I suppose D* could be nice and refund your $0.07 (5% loss of TNT x $9.99 per month/7 national HD channels).


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

pkscout said:


> Great suggestion, except I would suggest we make the football folks "make do with SD" instead.
> 
> Gee, doesn't seem like such a good plan now does it? Both groups are paying for HD, and both should get it *all* the time, not some of the time. DirecTV should just move TNT-HD and any other HD channels they short change to Total Choice and not charge extra for them. *Then* folks wouldn't have anything to complain about.


Can't do both with the current bandwith. I'm glad they added TNT-HD last year; didn't expect them to do it with the transponder space available on the birds. I can live without it on Sunday afternoons rather than not having it at all. Sunday Ticket is obviously a big money-maker for D*.

When the new birds are up, this inconvenience will be a thing of the past.

If someone requires TNT-HD 24 hours 365 days, they have other options as far as providers. Not so for folks that "need" Sunday Ticket HD.

It's not a great situation, but it doesn't really upset me a bit.


----------



## bluesman64 (Jan 25, 2005)

pkscout said:


> Great suggestion, except I would suggest we make the football folks "make do with SD" instead.
> 
> Gee, doesn't seem like such a good plan now does it? Both groups are paying for HD, and both should get it *all* the time, not some of the time. DirecTV should just move TNT-HD and any other HD channels they short change to Total Choice and not charge extra for them. *Then* folks wouldn't have anything to complain about.


Please - are you really equating upconverted/stretched faux HD with live HD sports? Call D* and get your $0.07 (see above)!


----------



## wmschultz (May 26, 2004)

I was having issues with my AT9 that the installers didn't troubleshoot correctly so I lost
one weekend of half of the HD football games ( I couldn't get Sat B & C), and an entire week of
HD programming. 

I was furious, not at DirecTV, but at the service of the local install company. I told DirecTV I 
was thinking of cancelling my service because the install company was a pain, but the more 
I thought about it, what was I missing?

HD Package -- DirecTV was already giving me free
NFL Super Fan -- DirecTV was already giving me free

So, I let DirecTV off the hook.

I agree that not getting a channel that you are paying for is kind of sucky, but, how many
are actually paying for the HD package any way?

BTW, I get Showtime free also. I don't know why they keep giving me this stuff, they just do. 

10+ year sub.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

bluesman64 said:


> Please - are you really equating upconverted/stretched faux HD with live HD sports? Call D* and get your $0.07 (see above)!


I don't give one rats ass about sports, so I personally don't see why I should get less for something I don't get, don't want and don't care about. And I shouldn't have to call DirecTV to complain. If they cared at all about customer service, they would have either removed TNT-HD from the HD package and made it free or reduced the cost of the HD package to account for the smaller amount of HD.


----------



## jim_arrows (Mar 5, 2002)

So you seriously want the $0.28 cent per month discount? Call retention, I'm sure they'll give it to you. Actually, since they didn't raise the price of the HD package when they added TNT-HD, they don't need to reduce it when they temporarily disable it. Honestly though, I don't think shutting down espn2 for the afternoon is that bad of an idea, since espn never really tries to compete with NFL sundays since they know 99% of their target audience is watching football. I just think people who are complaining about this are just looking for something else to whine about, but if that would make them happy I think it would be a fair compromise.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

pkscout said:


> If they cared at all about customer service, they would have either removed TNT-HD from the HD package and made it free or reduced the cost of the HD package to account for the smaller amount of HD.


Not meaning to be a D* apologist, they tick me off in many ways.

But...they added TNT-HD to the HD pack and reduced the cost by $1. So it essentially was free to those of us who've been subscribing to their HD stuff all along.


----------



## ethos (Sep 19, 2006)

call D* and get a $5 discount for the next three months! 

 worked for me. And my .02 on this one, i pay for the package for all the channels all the time. The NFL people are not better than me so dont take my channels. Plain and simple, i dont care how crappy TNTHD is.

check out tvpredictions for the story


I cant post URL's yet


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Yawn.
> 
> I am just constantly amazed at anyone getting upset over TNT-HD going down for a few hours. It is all reruns and non-HD HD (except when it is Nascar or NBA and D* is protecting that stuff).


There are plenty of really good movies in HD (not stretched) on the weekends. I look forward to watching some older movie on the weekends in HD and TNT is something I look forward to.

As for getting upset about that channel going down it is really not TNT that I am upset over. It is D* that upsets me for the arrorgance to do it. There is also an ethics issue here because TNT-HD is part of a premium package that we pay extra for.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

bluesman64 said:


> I do subscribe to the HD package and am not upset that TNT HD is unavailable for a few hours 17 Sundays out of the year. I understand the bandwidth limitations that D* is dealing with. I suppose D* could be nice and refund your $0.07 (5% loss of TNT x $9.99 per month/7 national HD channels).


But you are not losing something you watch -

I don't care about sports
I do watch the other HD channels
I do schedule my very limited free time around watching things that are PREVIOUSLY scheduled on the HD channels D* so blythely pulls, be it scheduled to watch live or record and watch later
I still budget my limited free time. If there is a loss of signal due to technical difficulties, that I can understand, but to deliberately pull channels just so they can make a double profit on the bandwidth then that is where I have issues. Maybe you time is not worth anything, but my time is valuable to me, so your .07 cents a month is way off the mark.


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry to seem so naive...but exactly what is DTV doing with TNT-HD on Sunday? I also have the Sunday ticket and Super Fan, but you're saying that they broadcact NFL on TNT-HD instead of their regularly scheduled programming?


----------



## bmw528is (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry, scratch that. I just followed the link over to TVPredictions.com to get the info.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

jim_arrows said:


> So you seriously want the $0.28 cent per month discount? Call retention, I'm sure they'll give it to you. Actually, since they didn't raise the price of the HD package when they added TNT-HD, they don't need to reduce it when they temporarily disable it. Honestly though, I don't think shutting down espn2 for the afternoon is that bad of an idea, since espn never really tries to compete with NFL sundays since they know 99% of their target audience is watching football. I just think people who are complaining about this are just looking for something else to whine about, but if that would make them happy I think it would be a fair compromise.


Where do you get $0.28???

I called retention and *****ed, got a one time $50 credit for my trouble. Most others got at least $10...

Your argument is flawed. They sell a HD Package and market it against Cable and Dish. People purchase the service based on the packages and what each provider offers. If some people knew that they might lose TNT-HD, HD-NET, UHD, and a variety of other channels randomly on Sunday's, and don't care about Sunday Ticket, they may have gone with someone else. Certainly Dish and Cable don't take away these channels on Sunday so why should a DirecTV sub have to put up with it?

Apparently this argument was good enough for them to credit me $50 instantly with no further discussion to hang in their until next year when they actually have the capacity to hold all of the channels they offer.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

bwaldron said:


> Not meaning to be a D* apologist, they tick me off in many ways.
> 
> But...they added TNT-HD to the HD pack and reduced the cost by $1. So it essentially was free to those of us who've been subscribing to their HD stuff all along.


Except that cable and Dish offer similarly prices packages. Comcast adds NFL-HD. Dish adds that and more. Neither takes away channels at will when they need the bandwidth.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> Except that cable and Dish offer similarly prices packages. Comcast adds NFL-HD. Dish adds that and more. Neither takes away channels at will when they need the bandwidth.


Well there's a pretty simple answer then :up:


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Maybe they could randomly drop one HD "Season Ticket" game on a weekend to make room for other HD programming, and if it happens to be the game that you want to watch, then you can call DirecTV for a $.25 refund for the superfan HD package - sound fair? Something tells me a few Season Ticket users would be complaining even though they could still watch it in SD.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

parzec said:


> Maybe they could randomly drop one HD "Season Ticket" game on a weekend to make room for other HD programming, and if it happens to be the game that you want to watch, then you can call DirecTV for a $.25 refund for the superfan HD package - sound fair? Something tells me a few Season Ticket users would be complaining even though they could still watch it in SD.


Its funny how a billion dollar tv deal can move something to the top of the importance list.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gquiring said:


> There are plenty of really good movies in HD (not stretched) on the weekends. I look forward to watching some older movie on the weekends in HD and TNT is something I look forward to.
> 
> As for getting upset about that channel going down it is really not TNT that I am upset over. It is D* that upsets me for the arrorgance to do it. There is also an ethics issue here because TNT-HD is part of a premium package that we pay extra for.


Ethics?

Ethics?

You kidding me? Because a TV provider takes down a station for a couple of hours for other programming?

Shared channels and bandwidth issues are all over satellite TV and radio and cable TV.

And TNT still has COMMERCIALS with their stretch-o-vision. It is not a premium channel. The crap they are feeding you is hacked with commercials, stretched, usually not OAR and most definitely is censored for broadcast on basic cable.

And, yeah, A Walk to Remember, Ella Enchanted and She's All That are never available on TV at any other time. What's that? They were all repeated on TNT later? What's that? We own TiVos and can get a show from any time of the day or night with no bother?


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> And TNT still has COMMERCIALS with their stretch-o-vision. It is not a premium channel. The crap they are feeding you is hacked with commercials, stretched, usually not OAR and most definitely is censored for broadcast on basic cable.


It is if I have to pay extra to get it. It's almost like I'm paying a *premium* to get the channel. Kind of the definition of premium channel. If DirecTV just dropped TNT-HD to Total Choice then this issue would be moot.


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

pkscout said:


> It is if I have to pay extra to get it. It's almost like I'm paying a *premium* to get the channel. Kind of the definition of premium channel. If DirecTV just dropped TNT-HD to Total Choice then this issue would be moot.


TNT is relatively new to the HD package. I don't know how long you have been a subscriber, but I bought the HD package before TNT was there. Unless you are a new subscriber I don't see how you can complain. If you are new, I could see your pain a little better, but despite your not caring about sports, no amount of arguing is going to get D* to anger its Sunday Ticket and Super Fan subscribers. They pay way more money than most.

I would like to ask another question. I see many people complaining about the channel being down. What specifically have you missed watching. TNT typically plays their programming several times over a week. Why don't you use your Tivo to record it and watch the recording. I don't mean to sound like an a**, just wondering what people are REALLY missing.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Well there's a pretty simple answer then :up:


Your suggesting I leave DirecTV? Why? I'm thrilled with this arrangment! They gave me $50 which more than pays for the WHOLE PACKAGE for the duration of football season.

No gripe here! Just commenting to people who think they should only get pennies for their trouble. DirecTV obviously feels different as many of us are getting at least $10 for our trouble!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

drewcipher said:


> I would like to ask another question. I see many people complaining about the channel being down. What specifically have you missed watching. TNT typically plays their programming several times over a week. Why don't you use your Tivo to record it and watch the recording. I don't mean to sound like an a**, just wondering what people are REALLY missing.


They're not missing a thing. They're just a bunch of whiners. If it wasn't this it would be some other trivial little thing they'd be b!tching about. One of them will start another new thread this Sunday with the same thing over again.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Howie said:


> They're not missing a thing. They're just a bunch of whiners. If it wasn't this it would be some other trivial little thing they'd be b!tching about. One of them will start another new thread this Sunday with the same thing over again.


Thanks for the constructive useful comment.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

pkscout said:


> Thanks for the constructive useful comment.


You're welcome, whiner.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

Howie said:


> They're not missing a thing. They're just a bunch of whiners. If it wasn't this it would be some other trivial little thing they'd be b!tching about. One of them will start another new thread this Sunday with the same thing over again.


Good idea, I will make a note to get the new thread going this Sunday 

If you don't make a complaint D* will just get worse. What's next HBO and Showtime? How about 850x480 for HDLighter.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Howie said:


> You're welcome, whiner.


I'll bet if DirectV were to pull your team's game, you would be the first to cry like a little baby


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

pkscout said:


> Thanks for the constructive useful comment.


I agree it was a useless statement, but really, what if anything has anyone missed? Is this a valid complaint, that something is on on Sunday during a few hours and no other time? Is this complaining just to complain? Again, I am not saying you are being *****, but give me a specific program you absolutely had to have that wasn't on in the week before or the week after.

Rather than jumping on and calling everyone a whiner, let's just leave that stuff out. Maybe there is an idea here that will get people to pay attention to other times the show is on and be able to watch. This is supposed to be a place where people can get help, not get abused.


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

gquiring said:


> Good idea, I will make a note to get the new thread going this Sunday
> 
> If you don't make a complaint D* will just get worse. What's next HBO and Showtime? How about 850x480 for HDLighter.


This isn't going to get worse. They aren't going to add anymore HD channels until they have the bandwidth and/or broadcast in MPEG-4.


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

parzec said:


> I'll bet if DirectV were to pull your team's game, you would be the first to cry like a little baby


The point is, that is never going to happen. Sunday Ticket is far more important to D* than TNT on Sunday a few days a year.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

drewcipher said:


> The point is, that is never going to happen. Sunday Ticket is far more important to D* than TNT on Sunday a few days a year.


Absolutely.

Would people rather TNT-HD was not offered at all? It wasn't, not that long ago. And when it was added, the HD package didn't increase in price (in fact, it has gone down $1).

The bandwidth crisis is real. They are addressing it. Until the new birds are in place, I have no problem with their decision to turn off TNT-HD on football Sunday afternoons. When there was "critical" programming there (Nascar), they turned off a different channel.

But there is just no way they're not showing one of the football games. It's insane to think that they would.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

parzec said:


> I'll bet if DirectV were to pull your team's game, you would be the first to cry like a little baby


Touche! You're absolutely right. But the difference is I'm paying 200 and some odd extra dollars to see my team's games. That's a little different than missing out on 25 cents worth of stretched reruns once a week. My God, man, this is a Tivo forum, so I assume that most folks that hang out here have one. Whatever it is you guys want to watch on TNTHD, just find one of the numerous repeats and record the thing. Problem solved.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Howie said:


> Touche! You're absolutely right. But the difference is I'm paying 200 and some odd extra dollars to see my team's games. That's a little different than missing out on 25 cents worth of stretched reruns once a week. My God, man, this is a Tivo forum, so I assume that most folks that hang out here have one. Whatever it is you guys want to watch on TNTHD, just find one of the numerous repeats and record the thing. Problem solved.


You do know that almost all PPV channels are turned off to reallocate bandwidth to HD NFL Sunday Ticket, right?

Well, if you didn't know, now you do. You should also know that there are customers who pay well over $200 a month for PPV and they could give two shakes of a rat's a$$ about HD NFL games, which are also presented in SD and always available.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

drew2k said:


> You do know that almost all PPV channels are turned off to reallocate bandwidth to HD NFL Sunday Ticket, right?
> 
> Well, if you didn't know, now you do. You should also know that there are customers who pay well over $200 a month for PPV and they could give two shakes of a rat's a$$ about HD NFL games, which are also presented in SD and always available.


I don't guess there would be nearly as many PPV'ers during those few hours every Sunday as there are ST'ers, or the tables would be turned now, wouldn't they? Hopefully by next year we won't have this problem, anyway. I'm just glad that this year things are falling my way, because when you get right down to it, it really is all about me.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Howie said:


> I don't guess there would be nearly as many PPV'ers during those few hours every Sunday as there are ST'ers, or the tables would be turned now, wouldn't they? Hopefully by next year we won't have this problem, anyway. I'm just glad that this year things are falling my way, because when you get right down to it, it really is all about me.


I am also hopeful that by next year we won't have these problems, but no matter what someone pays per month, each person wants to feel like they are getting what they pay for...


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

drew2k said:


> I am also hopeful that by next year we won't have these problems, but no matter what someone pays per month, each person wants to feel like they are getting what they pay for...


I totally agree, and I am begining to believe that this is complaining just to complain. Someone tell me what is coming on this Sun, that they will miss because TNT HD is off air. I love watching TNT, big fan of L&O and some other reruns they show, but I don't ever remember watching it on Sunday.

They are protecting the things that everyone complained about, NBA and NASCAR. If this is a case of principle it is absolutely ridiculous. People that don't like sports just want to complain about a channel they probably aren't watching anyway because they feel scre**d by people that pay more money than them. I hope this isn't the case, but my sympathy is declining rapidly as no one can point to any show missed. Seems to me D* made a smart choice of channels to drop.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Howie said:


> I don't guess there would be nearly as many PPV'ers during those few hours every Sunday as there are ST'ers, or the tables would be turned now, wouldn't they? Hopefully by next year we won't have this problem, anyway. I'm just glad that this year things are falling my way, because when you get right down to it, it really is all about me.


No it is about high handed business practices of making double profit off a situation.

Curious if it is "all about me" then why do you take the time to address comments made by people that are upset about this practice? If it is all about you, you should be happy as a clam since you are getting what you want. Obviously if you take the time to comment then it is not just all about you


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

sjberra said:


> No it is about high handed business practices of making double profit off a situation.
> 
> Curious if it is "all about me" then why do you take the time to address comments made by people that are upset about this practice? If it is all about you, you should be happy as a clam since you are getting what you want. Obviously if you take the time to comment then it is not just all about you


I guess that one just zipped right over your head, didn't it?


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

drewcipher said:


> I totally agree, and I am begining to believe that this is complaining just to complain. Someone tell me what is coming on this Sun, that they will miss because TNT HD is off air. I love watching TNT, big fan of L&O and some other reruns they show, but I don't ever remember watching it on Sunday.
> 
> They are protecting the things that everyone complained about, NBA and NASCAR. If this is a case of principle it is absolutely ridiculous. People that don't like sports just want to complain about a channel they probably aren't watching anyway because they feel scre**d by people that pay more money than them. I hope this isn't the case, but my sympathy is declining rapidly as no one can point to any show missed. Seems to me D* made a smart choice of channels to drop.


I tend to agree. It's not an optimal situation, but D* has addressed it reasonably IMHO, and they are being more than generous to people who contact them to complain. I guess some folks don't really understand the current bandwidth crunch and think D* is doing this in a cavalier fashion, "just because they can."

_Especially_ since we are on a Tivo forum, and given the number of times TNT repeats things, what the heck can people really be missing? Record the Sunday afternoon programs at another time and watch 'em next Sunday afternoon! Pretend it's live, if you want


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

No one is "missing" anything...the same programming is available on ch. 245...it is not
of course in "Stretch-O-Vision" which may be a good thing!!


----------



## wmschultz (May 26, 2004)

Just to be fair, I would complain if they turned off TNT-HD if a NASCAR race was supposed to 
televised in HD on this channel, but beings as DirecTV is a proud sponsor of NASCAR, I doubt
that would happen.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

wmschultz said:


> Just to be fair, I would complain if they turned off TNT-HD if a NASCAR race was supposed to
> televised in HD on this channel, but beings as DirecTV is a proud sponsor of NASCAR, I doubt
> that would happen.


It didn't. When there was a NASCAR HD race, they turned off another channel (HDNet I think, but can't recall for sure).


----------



## wmschultz (May 26, 2004)

Yeah, it was HDNet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

pkscout said:


> It is if I have to pay extra to get it. It's almost like I'm paying a *premium* to get the channel. Kind of the definition of premium channel. If DirecTV just dropped TNT-HD to Total Choice then this issue would be moot.


Um, no.

By that logic, even basic cable is a premium channel.

Let us stick to defined words, okay. Different tiers of channels are not premium channels. HBO, etc., are premium channels.

Try this on for size:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Premium_television

Key words: "commerical free"

But thank you for mixing up the conversation by modifying accepted terms. It added so much.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Just to be fair (and to show how 2 faced I can be), I complained when they cut off UHD one week because it messed up my Battlestar Gallactica season pass (I don't think that happens anymore, though). Again, it really is all about me.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

I didn't know the NFL was on TNT this year.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Howie said:


> Just to be fair (and to show how 2 faced I can be), I complained when they cut off UHD one week because it messed up my Battlestar Gallactica season pass (I don't think that happens anymore, though). Again, it really is all about me.


Messing up season passes is a very legitimate complaint, in my mind. They should be able to (and it sounds like they have been able to) work around that when they pull channels temporarily.

Damn, and here I thought it was all about _me!_


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

It is very difficult to understand how any of you can rationalize or justify what D* is doing by saying TNT-HD is not an important channel, re-runs, stretching, etc.

I don't consider their lack of bandwidth to support all of the services they are selling a justifiable reason for doing this. 

All they are doing is choosing the path the will make the smallest number of people unhappy. I suppose if I were making these decisions, I would probably do the same. That said, it would be nice if they sent out a message to HD subs that they were doing this and AUTOMATICALLY give some credit to each of us. It would be the right thing to do.

We shouldn't have to call and complain.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

The only HD NFL I'm interested in, are the games I receive over the air.


----------

